# 2010 Outback 300Bh Travel Trailer



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

I am looking to sell my 2010 Outback 300BH. It has been a great trailer and I am the original owner. 



Below are some additional details.



Sleeps 9 with a bunk bed over the top of the a couch with an air mattress. Includes 2 slides, a king dinette and swivel TV. Has an outside camp kitchen with a two burner stove and hot/cold water faucet. 



The only issues I have with the trailer is some of the front stickers are starting to peal. Other than that the trailer is in great shape



Interior is Havana.



Trailer is light and easy to tow. I tow with an SUV.



It is currently located on the west side of Michigan.

$18,000


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

Revised Price: $17,500


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

BuckeyeInMI said:


> Revised Price: $17,500


Revised Price: Need to sell. Make me an offer.


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

BuckeyeInMI said:


> Revised Price: $17,500


Revised Price: Need to sell. Make me an offer.
[/quote]

Any interest or offers out there?


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

I am going to actively attempt to sell my 2010 300BH in the next 30 days.

What is the best website to use i.e. RV Trader, ebay.

I am reducing the price $16K or best offer.

Does anyone have pricing ideas or comparison I could use?



BuckeyeInMI said:


> Revised Price: $17,500


Revised Price: Need to sell. Make me an offer.
[/quote]


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

Reduced to $15K.


----------



## alphamatter (May 10, 2015)

Hi there, Buckeye,

Is your Trailer still available?

It does look good!

Thanks,

Alphamatter



BuckeyeInMI said:


> Reduced to $15K.


----------

